
Show HN: We're losing way too much time on bug reporting - olivierkaisin
https://marker.io/?ref=hn
======
forkLding
Love the idea, doing screenshots right now and then dumping it on asana, this
is basically better, also noticed a typo:

"Like most of our peers, we used screenshots to get our point accros to the
rest of our team."

should be across and its on this page: [https://marker.io/about-
us](https://marker.io/about-us)

Probably should be best reported using marker, no?

~~~
pspeter3
That's a really cool idea!

------
halfjoking
You are? Maybe make another visual bug reporting product on top of your
product to report marker.io bugs.

But then how do you visualize the bugs in that meta bug visualizer???

------
jacknoble
This is pretty cool. Any plans to support Pivotal Tracker?

